# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي >  المناضلة الجزائرية

## دليلة

"الضرب، السب والشتم، كل هذه الأمور ليست تعذيبا. لكن أكثر ما يهز الجزائري، هو انتهاك حرمته وهتك عرضه، وهم كانوا يدركون تماما أنها نقطة ضعفنا الوحيدة، لذا كانوا يذلوننا بالحرمة"، هي العبارة التي قالتها المجاهدة "لويزة إيغيل أحريز" في أحد اللقاءات الصحفية، قالتها وهي تجهش بالبكاء، مستعيدة بذلك مأساة عاشتها المرأة الجزائرية إبان الثورة التحريرية، وجريمة من أهم الجرائم التي ارتكبتها فرنسا في الجزائر.
"لويزة إيغيل أحريز" أو "لويزات" ـ كما تدعى ـ كان لها الفضل الكبير في فتح ملف تعذيب المجاهدات الجزائريات. هذا الملف الذي ظل لسنوات  لا يجوز الحديث عنه، وحتى وإن نجحت لويزات في فتحه عام 2000، إلا أنه لا يزال طي الكتمان والتعتيم الإعلامي. 
الأمر بدأ عندما أدلت المجاهدة "لويزة إيغيل أحريز" في جوان 2000 بتصريحات لصحيفة "لوموند" الفرنسية عن التعذيب والعنف الذي تعرّضت لهما على أيدي الفرقة العاشرة للمظليين التابعة للجنرال "ماسو"، بإحدى الثكنات العسكرية في الفترة الممتدة ما بين سبتمبر وديسمبر 1957. هذه التصريحات التي دعمتها البطلة فيما بعد في كتاب صدر لها عام 2001 تحت عنوان "جزائرية"، والذي أثار الكثير من الجدل، وانفتحت على إثره سيرة الموضوع عقب التشكيك والتكذيبات التي أطلقها الجنرال "موريس شميت" على المجاهدة في 6 مارس 2002 على إحدى القنوات التلفزيونية الفرنسية في حصة خاصة عن الثورة الجزائرية. ومن هنا كانت الانطلاقة نحو المحكمة العليا بفرنسا، أين أخرجت لويزات ملف الاغتصاب إبان الثورة وأعلنته على الملأ، لتكشف للعالم بأسره عن الوجه الحقيقي لفرنسا المستعمرة. وقد سجلت هذه المجاهدة الجزائرية مشهدا لن يمحى من الذاكرة خلال إحدى مرافعاتها ضد الجنرال "موريس شميت"، بتهمة الاغتصاب والانتهاك اللذان تعرّضت لهما خلال الثورة عندما قالت: "اهتزت نفسي بسبب الحديث عن جراح الماضي، وأنتقد شكه في أقوالي، لقد هتكوا عرضي واغتصبوني وتحمّلت اعتداءات بربرية، لا تعذبوا، فالتعذيب مؤلم وقاس جدا"، قالتها وهي تجهش بالبكاء، لتعود إلى مكانها وتجلس مخفية وجهها بين يديها.

* "جميلة بوباشا" المرأة التي حرقوا جسدها بالسجائر واغتصبها الحركى
واحدة من جميلات الجزائر الثلاث، وواحدة ممن كشفن للعالم عن فظاعة الآلة الحربية الفرنسية وبربرية التعذيب، خاصة ذاك المسلط على النساء، فتمكّنت من كسب تأييد دولي لقضيتها اعترف به حتى الفرنسيون أنفسهم.
"جميلة بوباشا"، الفتاة العاصمية التي تمكّنت من الالتحاق بصفوف جبهة التحرير الوطني عن طريق البطل الشهيد سويداني بوجمعة، قامت بعدة عمليات فدائية، كوضع القنابل في الحانات وإخراج الأدوية خفية من مستشفى مصطفى باشا الجامعي ونقلها للمجاهدين. ألقي عليها القبض عام 1957، لتقدّم للمحاكمة ويحكم عليها بالإعدام في 17 جوان من نفس السنة. "جميلة بوباشا" لا تزال اليوم على قيد الحياة ترزق، عكس ما يظنه الكثير من شباب الجيل الحالي ممن يعرفونها، لكنها ترفض اللقاءات الصحفية وتعيش بعيدة عن الإعلام والأضواء، بالرغم من أن جعبتها تحمل الكثير والكثير من أسرار وتاريخ الثورة الجزائرية.
مؤخرا، سجلت "جميلة بوباشا" حوارا لإحدى المؤسسات الشبانية، ويعد هذا الحوار بمثابة اللقاءات النادرة، إن لم نقل الوحيد للمجاهدة البطلة. وقد تحدثت فيه بإسهاب عن بعض الأحداث التي عايشتها، ومأساة وبشاعة التعذيب الذي كان يمارس على الجزائريات.
هذه النقطة التي أفاضت عيني جميلة وسال دمعها، لتسكت حينا وتواصل حينا آخر، مسترجعة بذلك أكثر الذكريات قسوة في حياتها.
تقول "بوباشا" إن نضال المرأة كان عظيما، لدرجة أن السجون امتلأت، فلم يجد الجهاز العسكري الفرنسي حلا سوى نقل الكثير من النساء إلى سجون فرنسا، فسجن "بربروس" مثلا الذي امتلأ آنذاك عن آخره بالسجينات، تم تخفيف الضغط عنه بنقل الكثير منهن إلى سجن الحراش، ثم تقسيمهن إلى فئتين: الفئة الأولى ممن تبقت من مدة سجنهن فترة قصيرة أقل من 6 أشهر، تم نقلهن إلى كل من بني مسوس ومخيم كبير بضواحي حمام ريغة. أما الفئة الثانية، ممن تبقت لهن مدة طويلة أكثر من 10 سنوات، فقد تم نقلهن إلى سجون فرنسا، وبالضبط في بو، ليسيو ورين. وقد ضمّت هذه الفئة مجموعة كبيرة من بطلات الجزائر مثل: بوباشا، بوحيرد، بوعزة، زهرة بيطاط، جوهر أكرور وأخريات.
"سيمون دوبوفوار" هذه الكاتبة الفرنسية العالمية التي ترأست ندوة صحفية عن "جميلة بوباشا" في 24 جوان 1960، لتعلن أمام الصحافة العالمية بأن بوباشا عذّبت من طرف المظليين الفرنسيين بشراسة، إلى حد أنها أصيبت في عذريتها بأبشع الطرق البربرية وباستخدام مواد صلبة، وهو ما كشفت عنه المجاهدة في حوارها الحصري؛ فالجنود الفرنسيون قاموا بحرق جسدها كاملا بالسجائر ، وقام النقيب "ليجي" بكسر أحد أضلاعها، بعد أن طرحها أرضا وركلها لمرات عدة بحذائه الضخم، عندما سألها "لو أعطوك قنبلة، أين كنت ستضعينها؟"، فأجابته قائلة: "سأضعها في مكتبك حتى أضمن بأنني سأتخلص منك نهائيا".
ولعل أكثر حادثة تحز في نفس هذه المجاهدة، هي حادثة الاعتداء عليها على مرأى من والدها، التي شكّلت إهانة كبيرة لها وإهانة أكبر لوالدها العاجز عن التصدي لهمجية أعظم قوة في العالم آنذاك.
"بوباشا" البطلة التي جسدها الفنان التكعيبي العالمي "بابلو بيكاسو" في لوحة فنية عام 1961، تمكّنت يوما ما من إجلاس ضابط فرنسي على ركبتيه متوسلا إليها أن تكف عن العمل الفدائي وأن تعيش حياتها كأي فتاة، فسألته من يفضل: امرأة ثورية مثلها أم رجلا حركيا كالذي يعمل عنده؟ ليسكت طويلا ـ كما تقول ـ ويجيب بأنه يفضّلها هي.

* "جميلة بوحيرد" الفتاة التي اعتدى عليها أفارقة
إبنة القصبة التي جسّدها الكبير الراحل يوسف شاهين في فيلم سينمائي، والتي نظم فيها الكبير الراحل نزار قباني أبياتا شعرية، جعلتها أشهر من نار على علم حين قال: "عينان كقنديل معبد... والشعر العربي الأسود... الإسم جميلة بوحيرد... إسم مكتوب باللهب..."، هي إذن جميلة بوحيرد، بالرغم من غيابها الطويل، عادت منذ أكثر من سنة لتظهر إلى الوجود ولتتناقل وكالات الأنباء ووسائل الإعلام صورها، لكن هذا الظهور لم يكن مصحوبا يوما بحوار مطول أو تصريحات عن التاريخ المسجل بذاكرة هذه المرأة.
فصاحبة النظارات السوداء التي لم ولا تظهر إلا بهما، ترفض هي الأخرى الحديث عن ويلات التعذيب الذي تعرّضت له إبان الثورة التحريرية، لكن التاريخ يسجل بأن بوحيرد قضت 17 يوما تعاني أبشع أنواع التعذيب وأشدها عنتا وأكثرها وحشية وأبلغها تأثيرا في نفسية فتاة مثلها. فبعد أن أطلق عليها النار يوم 9 أفريل 1957 في أحد أزقة القصبة، أصيبت على إثره برصاصة في الكتف الأيسر، تم علاجها في المستشفى لمدة جد قصيرة، لتنقل بعدها إلى بيت في منطقة المتيجة، أين مورس عليها كل أنواع التعذيب، وذلك بتجريدها من الملابس وربطها وتعذيبها بالماء والكهرباء والاعتداء عليها، وبعدها نقلوها إلى فيلا بالأبيار ليواصلوا اعتداءاتهم البربرية على الفتاة صاحبة الـ 22 ربيعا.
في جويلية 1957، حكم على "جميلة بوحيرد" بالإعدام. وأسوة بصديقاتها المحكوم عليهن بالإعدام، استفادت بعدها من التخفيف وتحويل الحكم إلى السجن المؤبد، لتنقل من سجون الجزائر إلى سجون فرنسا التي لم تبرحها إلا بعد الإعلان عن وقف إطلاق النار عام 1962، وتخرج جميلة إلى النور بعد ظلام دام سنوات وتبهر بجمال باريس وتقول: "لديهم وطن جميل لماذا استعمروا وطننا؟".
كل هذا التعذيب الذي لا يحتمل ولا يطاق، إلا من طرف فتاة أحبت بإخلاص وطنها وسبّلت نفسها لأجله، لم يشف غليل الفرنسيين منها. فبعد 41 سنة من الاستقلال، صرح الجنرال "بول أوساريس" في جلسة سماع يوم 20 فيفري 2003 أثناء محاكمته أمام محكمة النقض الباريسية، قائلا: "لقد فلتت جميلة بوحيرد من بين يديا، ولو تم تحويلها إلى الجهاز الذي كنت أشرف عليه، لكنت قتلتها".

* هل يعيد الاعتذار الشرف الذي انتهكه الاستعمار؟
أمثال لويزة أحريز، جميلة بوباشا وجميلة بوحيردو كثيرات ويعدون بالآلاف، لا يتسع المقال لذكرهن جميعا. فزهية خرف الله، جميلة بوعزة التي حقنت بالمخدرات، باية حسين أصغر فتاة حكم عليها بالإعدام 17 سنة، جوهر أكرور، زهرة ظريف، جاكلين قروج وأخريات وأخريات، تعرّضن لأبشع أنواع التعذيب وكان الاغتصاب سيد المعاناة، لأن انتهاك العرض الجزائري هو مخطط في السياسة الاستعمارية ويعتبر من أهم الأساليب التي استخدمتها فرنسا لتحطيم الدولة والشعب معا، إذ لم تخل مداهمة عسكرية ولا عملية ضبط ولا هجوم فرنسي، إلا وصاحبه جر عشرات النساء إلى معاقل المستعمر من أجل تعذيب من نوع خاص. فالعدو كان يدرك تمام الإدراك مكانة الشرف والعرض في المجتمع الجزائري، لذا كان استهداف المرأة بمثابة تحطيم معنوي للعائلة والمجتمع، ومنه للشعب والمقاومة بصفة عامة. وإن حصل وقدمت فرنسا اعتذارها للجزائريين عما اقترفته خلال الحقبة الاستعمارية، وتم توقيع معاهدة الصداقة، فهل سيقبل الجزائري اعتذارا عن عرضه وشرفه المنتهك، وإن حصل ـ ولن يحصل ـ هل يمحو هذا الاعتذار الوقائع والآثار المزروعة في ذاكرة ونفسية هؤلاء النسوة؟؟؟ 

(منقول  للامانة مع بعض التعديلات)وعفوا على الاطالة اتمنى اشوف ردودكم

----------


## شمعة امل

شكرا دليلة موضوع رائع   :SnipeR (62):

----------


## النورس الحزين

مشكورة موضوع رائع

----------


## دليلة

شكرا لمروركم  ميرفاو النورس

----------


## محمد العزام

كثير هي الاحداث والقصص التي تتعلق بالتعذيب 
فالمحتل عندما يحتل دولة يحاول قدر المستطاع ان يعذب وينهب ويسلب 
لذلك كانت حكمة الاسلام عندما كان المسلمون ينتصرون في معركة ان لايقطعوا ولايسرقوا ولابنهبوا ولا يعذبوا 

مشكورة دليلة موضوع يستحق الوقوف عليه وهنيئا للمناضلات الجزائريات

----------


## The Gentle Man

موضوع جميل دليله
يسلموا

----------


## دليلة

> كثير هي الاحداث والقصص التي تتعلق بالتعذيب 
> فالمحتل عندما يحتل دولة يحاول قدر المستطاع ان يعذب وينهب ويسلب 
> لذلك كانت حكمة الاسلام عندما كان المسلمون ينتصرون في معركة ان لايقطعوا ولايسرقوا ولابنهبوا ولا يعذبوا 
> 
> مشكورة دليلة موضوع يستحق الوقوف عليه وهنيئا للمناضلات الجزائريات


صح   المراة العربية مند القدم عانت من الحروب 
شكرا لمروك محمد

----------


## دليلة

> موضوع جميل دليله
> يسلموا


الله يسلمك يارب مشكور لمرورك الطيب

----------


## غسان

_شكرا دليله .. موضوع جميل .._

----------


## دليلة

تسلم غسان شكرا كثير لك

----------


## anoucha

شكرا دليلة والله الجائر عندها تاريخ عريق و ثورتنا ما الها مثيل فالجزائر تلقب بقبلة الثوار

----------


## دليلة

> شكرا دليلة والله الجائر عندها تاريخ عريق و ثورتنا ما الها مثيل فالجزائر تلقب بقبلة الثوار


صح انوشة بارك الله فيك على المرور

----------


## زهره التوليب

يعطيك العافيه دليله...موضوع رائع

----------


## دليلة

> يعطيك العافيه دليله...موضوع رائع


الله يعافيك تسلمي زهرة

----------


## شمعة الظلام

مشكورة على هدا الموضوع           
يسلمو كتير حلو






شمعة الظلام

----------


## ابو عوده

يعطيكي العافيه اختي

----------


## دليلة

شكرا لمروركم الطيب شمعة الظلام و  ابو عوده

----------

